# SVP Aidez-Moi,comment cacher des photos de l'itouch



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,j'ai un petit problème avec mes photos,plus précisément les photos enregistrées(captures d'écran,pas la photothèque itunes,équivalent pellicule sur l'iphone) sur mon itouch.J'ai des photos que je ne veux pas que les gens voient(pas ce que vous pensez,mais des photos de famille,de mes enfants...) vu que je prête souvent mon itouch(mon fils,mes amis,ma famille).J'ai acheté(et perdu pas mal d'euros  :cry: ) plusieurs applications de l'app store censées masquer les photos:encrypto,Private Pics,PicVault,PictureSafe.Aucune ne me convientictureSafe uploade automatiquement les photos sur le net et une URL facile à trouver(http://l'IP de l'iPod.un code à 4 chiffres.html) y donne accès.Bien sur,je peux mettre un mot de passe mais bon on peut le trouver et j'ai pas envie que mes photos se baladent sur le net,sans compter les hackers,les pirates... et c'est pas désactivable.private pics et picturesafe ne me plaisent pas car je dois supprimer mes photos du dossier "photos enregistrées" et que la seule sauvegarde contenue dans l'itouch est l'app.Pas confiance :evil: et puis,qui me dit qu'elles sont pas uploadées sur le net ou accessibles autrement??Encrypto aurait été bien si il masquait complétement les photos dans le dossier(comme si elles étaient supprimées) au lieu d'afficher un gros "TOP SECRET".En plus elle bugue sur mon firmware(3.1.2 jailbreaké).Surtout que si je branche mon itouch en USB à un mediacenter(télé samsung LED 7series),il "fouine" partout et trouve mes photos malgré l'appli.J'ai télechargé dans cydia,LockDown,qui permet de bloquer totalement une application(comme par exemple les photos),donc si quelqu'un touche l'icône photos,ça demande(en anglais :wink: ) le mot de passe.cette application n'a que 2 défauts:1,elle peut provoquer des soupçons de la part de ceux qui cliqueraient sur "photos" et qui voient que ça s'ouvre pas.Et puis si je branche sur le mediacenter(USB),on verra mes photos privées.SVP,pouvez-vous me dire quelle application[de cydia(pas cydia store),de l'app store,payante ou gratos] peut simplement cacher les photos comme si elles existaient pas(comme encrypto mais sans le gros "TOP SECRET"),pour que ça soit discret,sans les supprimer.J'aimerais aussi que l'icône de l'application en question(qu'il faut ouvrir pour taper le mot de passe) soit sobre,qui se fonde avec les autres et que le nom ne donne pas trop d'indices(par exemple,pas Photo Safe,ImageShield... ou une icône de gros cadenas,de photo dans un coffre...).Merci de votre aide. PS:J'ai trouvé une source:http://rep.sources.co.il qui donne l'application hidepod,qui semble être comme je veux.Dommage qu'elle marche pas dans cydia. :cry:  :evil:


----------

